# Female bettas



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hey all. I was just curious if the same thing kinda goes for female bettas as the males. Depends on their personality if they like tank mates or not?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its about the same, I think. Females might not be QUITE as aggressive but then again, females have been known to beat the daylights out of males. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha nice. ah well. i still want a female whether i can put her in with my pandas or not lol. Maybe Morado would be calmer and accepting of the pandas....he doesnt seem as aggressive as my other two....Hmm....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'd try the least aggressive of the three. Considering that the cories are bottom dwellers, I wouldn't think there would be a problem for any of them, unless you have a betta that gets upset at the drop of a hat. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hehe..I dunno...I think Morado might be so happy with all the more room that he wont mind roomies! I hope lol..never know...or i can just leave em all by themselves...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think most of them like being moved to larger quarters.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha yeah of course we shall see what happens


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My females don't seem quite as aggressive as the males, but it still does depend on personality. My old betta Flame loved his cory friends when he was in with them


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

awww! cool....yeah i dunno what i wanna do...im really thinking thought Morado wouldnt mind at all...Worth a try!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could try it and if it doesn't work out then thats fine too, lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yuppers! no biggie if he dont like them... I still wanna female though lol...if the stooges get moved downstairs,im so getting one!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd get a female if I were you. I love mine. I'm thinking of getting another one.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha....rarely see them but im sure i will sooner or later!


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

The only place I can find females are at PetCo, the LFS doesn't sell them.

I havn't had Panda Corys, but at work we have a very aggresive Betta named George, we've had him for a year and a half, he's very big and loves his five gallon, but one weekend my boss thought he looked lonely and threw him two albino corys with him. I was shocked on Monday when I arrived and he hadn't killed them, but in fact he loves them and could really care less what they do in "his" tank. I was surprised. 

I've never had trouble with a betta and corys, but then again the ones I've had were non-aggresive, whereas George is a very angry little man, lol. He constantly flares at me when I walk past the tank and even when I feed him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine very rarely flare at me.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh wow...thats cool! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Pardon me for jumping on but morado has just recovered, right? I think it's best to continue nurturing him for a while, what with there being a chance of relapse. I have one gourami whos been healing from a fight for nearly 3 weeks, sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah,he is. I wasnt gonna throw him in with the pandas anytime soon. Could be awhile before I even move anything around here. So yup dont worry ill let him recover for as long as it takes.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

In my experience young females are more easy going, Its when they mature that they can get Very moody in a split second, I've watched them give chase and literally search out the female or male to finish the job.
Red females are the worst, Blue follows close behind, Multi colors and white have been the most peaceful for me.
If they can't find her the female that is harrased ends up going down hill fast from mostly stress I believe..

I have never had any troubles with female betta's and cories tho. They seem to be good tank mates.....
Just make sure they have plenty room so as to not stress each other out..

It is also always a good idea to add the Betta last...

The Panda Corie will in no way shape form or fashion hurt your betta, 
Its the betta you have to worry about hurting your corie..


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks chicklet! She is a light color,so hopefully that means she a peaceful little fish lol. I have a 9 1/4 gallon tank (will be upgrading to a 10) so there is enough room for everyone in there.


----------

